# quitting work coz of ibs



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hellojust today i quit my job due to ibs. ive been really stressed out and i have anxiety attacks along with diarrhea! im wondering, how many of you have had no other choice but to quit your job because of ibs? how do you cope with it? please let me know. and also, can i file for disability? thanks


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

If you are having anxiety attacks, they can be stopped with proper medication like Xanax. See a psychiatrist, get on some meds and then you may well be able to get on with your life. It worked for me.


----------



## azul (Dec 16, 2004)

HiIt has been so difficult for me to try to find a job! I spend months without one until I found a job from 09:00 am to 04:00 pm. I just eat a little lunch at mid-day, which sometimes gives me the attacks anyway, but it is better than having a big meal. I just try to be relaxed, try to eat as less as possible during working hours, and ask my co-workers for understanding. Fortunately, I have done well for 4 months here. I think we people with IBS have to take more time and effort to find a job that suits our needs (Schedule, bathroom near, no big lunchs...) Luck to you my friend! Sofia


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Asian_Girl,I made the same decision many years ago. I was working in a hospital diet office. They decided to train me for another position. It stressed me out so bad that I started getting aniety attacks. This was followed by unending nausea. My doctor did a flex siq and told me that I was IBS-C. I went ahead and quit my job (after the manager yelled at me about "what is this that i hear about doing trays making you sick" in front of the whole kitchen. I just said bye and walked out. You know what, the nausea subsided within a few days!I hope that you find a new job that is more in line with your "health issues". I am in the process of trying to do the same!Take care!Karen


----------



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

I did the same thing recently. I got hired for a great office job, making very nice money seeing the fact I only have experience in a retail environment. However the 2nd week of the job I had to quit. MY IBS was really bad and I was stressing out and because of all of that I felt horrible. So I quit and of course family and friend's don't always understand things when it comes to IBS.I've been looking for a new job for about 3 months now.


----------



## SmileyFace (Jun 21, 2003)

I drive a schoolbus. I love the kids, the pay is ok, I dont have to work all day, Just 2 3 hr shifts. The problem is NO Bathroom! The am is awful! I have been trying to find a New job for 2 years. The problem is I get upset at meetings and when I go to an interview I always get D! I did get a job in a store but only lasted 5 days because you could not go to the bathroom as needed and the new job made my stomach a mess. No matter what job I think of I seem to always find A reason I cannot do it. Also I need the money from the job I have to survive I cant afford the pay cut. I just Live for summer! Funny thing is those 3 mo I off work are the best tummy days for me. Sometimes I wish I could just get disability and stay home, but I really want to be in the world & I wont let this keep me down. Good Luck to You all. I hope you find what you need !


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

I, also need to find a job. I quit my retail job about 5 months ago. The perfect job for me, would be something I could do from my computer. I was thinking about taking some classes on line. It just doesn't seem fair. People look at you and you know they are thinking, why won't you keep a job. I could take immodium everyday. But then I'm afraid it will stop being as effective and also I would have to get up at least 3 hours before I left the house. Well, good luck to all of us job hunters.


----------



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

I worked at a drug store for a little over a year. I was usually a front cashier. This sucks, because I have to stay at the counter and wait for customers. In the mornings my attacks were the worse so I asked my manager if I could work nights mainly and he said it wasn't a problem (because no one ever wants to work nights.)During the evenings my attacks didnt happen that much and when they did it wasn't as bad as in the mornings. But what I had to do was go ALL day without eating and then eat at like midnight when I got home - which was hard to do. After a while everyone who worked there knew about my problem. It didn't really bother me though, and everyone seemed concerned telling me about some family member or friend with similar problems.Occasionally I was put in the photo department (what I was originally hired for) and I loved working there because I wasn't trapped - i could go to the bathroom usually when I needed unless a customers was over there. If I was in the bathroom while a customer came over a manager usually took care of them.After quiting there, I hated that place after so long, the manager wasn't a nice guy and everyone who worked there really hated it there, I became a part time nanny. I loved this job. I recently moved so I'm hoping maybe I'll find a nice Nanny job or stocking at a grocery store (where I am busy and not trapped to one small area).When I first moved here I got a job at a call center. I thought sitting at a computer all day would be okay for me to handle. I last two weeks before I had to quit.







It's very hard finding a job when you have IBS and I just wish friends and family could understand that!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I was fortunate to be offered a contract as an event organizer when IBS was at its worst. Depending upon computer, bookkeeping, telephone and writing skills, you may be able to find something similar that you can do from home. (Prior to that, I had seven years as a business owner/operator, so I know how impossible retail can be.)Given San Fran's climate, you might also be able to get some year round gardening and lawn care work. Maybe buy a ladder and offer window cleaning as well. Good luck to you.Mark


----------



## AchtungBaby (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi there,I know what you are going through. I had to quit my job as well. I worked at a private art school and my former co-workers kept talking behind my back and made stupid jokes. I felt embarrassed and frustrated. I was also very anxious and stressed out. My manager said if I am sick I should not be working there. When I left I told her that I have heard how they were all talking about me. At least I got it off my chest. Since then, I am trying to apply for jobs at medical centers. I just figure people would be more understanding of my condition when I work in this field. I am taking Zelnorm now but don't really see an improvement of the condition. It goes up and down on a daily basis. Some other board members recommended probiotics. I bought kefir today and see how it works. Best of luck to you.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I didn't quit my job mainly because of IBS.. I could deal with it.. office job, etc.. but, after a management change the stress did make things terrible, which doesn't help IBS.Luckily I was already working on my own and focused my energies that way and have been very succesfully self-employed for a few years now.I still make the occasional business trip and speak in front of groups (I'm a tech geek), but for me the worst part is getting to that point.. once I am where I need to be, or speaking in front of a group, I can forget about my IBS for the most part.It's also taken years of research, experimenting and the biggest thing, getting rid of trigger foods and doing the fiber therapy (Metamucil capsules work best for me) and I feel great.While at work it was hard to explain why ordering pizza or having cake and ice cream or "goodie day" didn't get me exicited... My new boss thought it was because I didn't want to be part of the group. All of my previous bosses understood, but this one didn't like me anyhow, so I just left.Finally, after talking with my Gastro specialist and going throught the colonoscopy and all that good stuff, I have NO problem telling people what I can and can't eat, and asking about what will be served or if a restaurant can specially prepare a meal (for example, when I get a lobster tail I specifically ask they cook it with olive oil instead of butter). Most restaurants have no problem with it, and now when I go they know if I order something they say "I think that has dairy.. did you want me to check?" My wife has seen a HUGE improvement in me as well, and is actually understanding it does help. I love hearing her tell her folks that I am doing a LOT better... It makes me feel better that she can see the change in me... even if she still doesn't understand why I like to sip 2-3 beers every night... (it works! So I do it!)As an example, our neihbors have "soup night" where they make a lot of soup and chili and have friends over. This year I told my wife I don't want to go, since I can't eat anything they make (I could eat the chili, a little, but it's terrible chili.. LOL!) She loves soup, but understood and told them we wouldn't be coming.We have a set of friends that also are "super healthy" and eat lots of veggies, lean meats, and do pilates every day... Last time we ate with them they grilled a hole bunch of veggies and chicken breast. I ate everything and paid dearly the next day. I knew I should have just eaten a couple chicken breasts and the bread (I brought ciabatta bread and made that olive oil/bal. vinegar dip that they have at italian restaurants... mMM!!! and it doesn't bother me at all!Since then we have gone out with them and I no longer eat salad at restaurants, and instead get an appetizer (buffalo wings, calamari, or just eat the bread). I then most of the time order steak and french fries and have 3 or so beers. That for me is the perfect meal. I know they look at me like "that's so unhealthy" as the munch on their rabbit food, but it makes me feel good so I will continue to do it!It took me a long time to get where I am... if something works, I stick to it!







Steak, hamburgers, fries, beer and green olives!I trust in time you'll find that magical combination and trigger foods as well... Don't fret, and talk to your dr... keep notes on how you feel (you won't remember when you go in!) and tell them everything, even with your mood, state of mind, etc...


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Legbuh-Beer works for me, too. I have wondered why for a long time. For a whole lot of people, it is a major trigger. Fries, on the other hand - send me straight to the loo. Whatever works, right? On the subject now - I haven't had to quit my job, but it has made things more difficult. As my IBS-D got steadily worse, I was missing more work. I used to tell my boss it was my kids that were sick. Finally I decided to come clean with him and things are ok. I am lucky to have a job where I can get up to go any time I need to - and if I need to be late for work that's ok as long as I get my work done and make up the time. There are times when I'm really busy and it's hard to leave - then I just spend more time in the bathroom. Not very many women work here, so I usually have the bathroom to myself, thank goodness.Anyway - it is possible to find a job with that kind of flexibility, but I know it can be hard. I'd LOVE to work from home (my commute is quite long so sometime's that's a problem - barely made it home one day last week) but I haven't found the right opportunity yet. That is my goal, and not just because of IBS.Hang in there, all of you. There is hope and there are good bosses. (I'm one of them.)Marty


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I remember a few mornings while in the can at work hearing someone run in, paint the walls, then leave and thinking "I bet they had a glass of milk for breakfast and dont realize they're lactose intollerant."There are more people like us than we know. Some aren't aware, or don't want to admit there is a problem.I have a good friend and his wife will pick all veggies out of her food, just like me. So it makes me wonder.







But she has no problem with dairy it seems.Just remember, you're not alone! Your boss may be going through the same thing you are. It makes things easier to talk about it with someone who can relate!


----------

